# Poljot Alarm



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Almost forgot about this one, I sold a watch to a dealer last month and took this and USD from him. trade worked out to 75 bucks plus the cheque. Always I end up with lint lol. Actually not a bad piece was new still had sticker on back and no 898 of 999.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

James said:


> Almost forgot about this one, I sold a watch to a dealer last month and took this and USD from him. trade worked out to 75 bucks plus the cheque. Always I end up with lint lol. Actually not a bad piece was new still had sticker on back and no 898 of 999.


Nice, very nice, well done James


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Such a nice watch, Charles. Very clean functional beauty.

Today my Poljot alarm arrived and I am completely jazzed! I set it and wound up the alarm, set it for 2 minutes later and waited. When that little rattle started I broke out laughing! So cool!

Mine is I am guessing much older than your's. I'll post a picture of later. It needs a bit of cleaning.

Oh, here's a picture from the auction.










Feel like I joined a very cool club! (okay maybe that is too far!)

--C.W.

http://www.cwcale.blogspot.com/


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Wore this all day! That alarm is killer!

Band needs replacing, but the watch is fantastic!










For some odd reason I'm seeing a trend of a blue outer ring on my recent acquisitions?

Must be a me thing.









-C.W.


----------

